# Exodus Anarchy



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got them today. They are beautiful 











































































Compared to some Polk dB651's I have:


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

Lil monsters!!!!


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish he would develop an 8" version


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hdale85 said:


> I wish he would develop an 8" version


a man can dream.. a man can dream

but glad to know they in stock again for when i want another pair


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

An 8" would be nice. A 4 ohm version would also be nice.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

guess I havent been paying attention. When did they start making these again? I thought this company was going through some issues earlier?


----------



## nervewrecker (Oct 5, 2009)

sexy


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i have some too.

they are monsters 


do yourself a favor, and go to lowes\HD and buy a few pounds of DUCT SEAL in the wiring isle for mass loading \ sound dampening!


----------



## hankbot (Jan 6, 2013)

Jroo said:


> guess I havent been paying attention. When did they start making these again? I thought this company was going through some issues earlier?


No speakers but these on the site. I picked up a pair about a month ago as well. Making fiberglass door pods this next week to fit these giants.

To OP, how are you going to be using them? 2 way or 3?


----------



## highspeed (May 4, 2012)

I noticed the Shiva is available too.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

highspeed said:


> I noticed the Shiva is available too.


I saw that to. Hopefully diycable is back in full swing and produces that 8 inch 4 ohm version anarchy there were rumors about.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hankbot (Jan 6, 2013)

highspeed said:


> I noticed the Shiva is available too.


Either I completely missed that when I ordered my Anarchy's (definitely possible) or this is a recent development. Either way, awesome! 

Looks like svc 4 ohm Shiva is available for $250.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

The company wasn't really going through issues other than it was taking up too much of the owners family time. I think now he's starting to take on some of the stuff again but keeping it to a minimum so he still has time with the family. The Anarchy's have been available consistently though, and there was a 4ohm version available not sure if it still is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Hdale85 said:


> The company wasn't really going through issues other than it was taking up too much of the owners family time. I think now he's starting to take on some of the stuff again but keeping it to a minimum so he still has time with the family. The Anarchy's have been available consistently though, and there was a 4ohm version available not sure if it still is.


You sure the 4 ohm hit the market? I know there was talk of them around the same time as the 8's, but it was right after the talk things died down for them.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

req said:


> i have some too.
> 
> they are monsters
> 
> ...


Do you have them installed? If so, what's your configuration and enclosure like? I've got AT 80mil bought for my doors, and I'll be glassing pods in to fit these.



hankbot said:


> No speakers but these on the site. I picked up a pair about a month ago as well. Making fiberglass door pods this next week to fit these giants.
> 
> To OP, how are you going to be using them? 2 way or 3?


Shiva-X2 is now available there. Has been for about a month now. I'll be using them in a 2 way, and each will be powered by 2 bridged channels from a Zed Levi, for about 300W @ 8ohms on tap. Lookin to pump around 200W plus or minus, depending on how they perform.

Tweeters are Vifa NE25VTS-04.



Jroo said:


> guess I havent been paying attention. When did they start making these again? I thought this company was going through some issues earlier?


They showed up in stock in February. I don't really know what was going on, but I have heard that he got screwed on his initial designs by the company building them, and have also heard the below.



Hdale85 said:


> The company wasn't really going through issues other than it was taking up too much of the owners family time. I think now he's starting to take on some of the stuff again but keeping it to a minimum so he still has time with the family. The Anarchy's have been available consistently though, and there was a 4ohm version available not sure if it still is.





BeatsDownLow said:


> You sure the 4 ohm hit the market? I know there was talk of them around the same time as the 8's, but it was right after the talk things died down for them.


^^This, from what I have read. He never actually made them. I searched for a while on these, and came across a "4ohm interest" thread. There wasn't much there, and then someone else told me by word of mouth that was the reason he didn't make them.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well you were able to order them for a while, I'm not sure if any actually shipped or what?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> You sure the 4 ohm hit the market? I know there was talk of them around the same time as the 8's, but it was right after the talk things died down for them.


Neither 4 ohm Anarchies nor 8'' versions were ever made. He had a pre-order setup for the 4 ohm 6.5'' and if it made it to a certain number of pre-orders it was going to be made, but that never happened.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

GLN305 said:


> Neither 4 ohm Anarchies nor 8'' versions were ever made. He had a pre-order setup for the 4 ohm 6.5'' and if it made it to a certain number of pre-orders it was going to be made, but that never happened.


Damn shame either werent made.. imagine this monster an inch and a half bigger and 4 ohm? Would easily be one of the absolute best dedicated midbass on the market.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Damn shame either werent made.. imagine this monster an inch and a half bigger and 4 ohm? Would easily be one of the absolute best dedicated midbass on the market.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



Can't argue with that at all!


----------



## Mr. Slik (Jul 9, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> Damn shame either werent made.. imagine this monster an inch and a half bigger and 4 ohm? Would easily be one of the absolute best dedicated midbass on the market.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


I'd buy two sets immediately too, even though I'd have to modify the shiznit out of my panels to make them fit...not sure how deep they are, but that's a monstrous magnet.

Beautiful indeed.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Mr. Slik said:


> I'd buy two sets immediately too, even though I'd have to modify the shiznit out of my panels to make them fit...not sure how deep they are, but that's a monstrous magnet.
> 
> Beautiful indeed.


3-5/8" top mount depth. They got some big booties


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yes, mine are installed. look at the link in my signature, toward the end there are pictures of them in the doors infinite baffle.

i am sure if i made a dedicated enclosure for them, they would perform better - but honestly i am very happy with them currently.

just a recommendation. use good marine grade plywood and NOT MDF or the like. even if you are going to truck bed coat or epoxy coat them. i live on the east coast and it does not last, the wood eventually starts swelling and rotting\mildew. i made a fiberglass base on the metal door skin, and then fiberglassed them out to be just below the door card, and it looks bone stock.


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those Anarchys are pure awesome. Used in a tapped horn DIY kit and they sound great. Just got the Shiva X2 svc-4 installed today and so far its a great sounding woofer. 

On a side note and not to take away from the OP but just found out that my Arx hometheater speakers uses a 5.25" version of the Anarchy (paper cone and optimized more for midrange). XBL2/Splitgap woofers. 

Comparing the driver to an Axiom Audio/Dayton Audio 5.25" woofer. I've asked the designer of the Arx speakers if he would ever consider a 5.25" XBL2 woofer component set and he's open to the idea.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

req said:


> yes, mine are installed. look at the link in my signature, toward the end there are pictures of them in the doors infinite baffle.
> 
> i am sure if i made a dedicated enclosure for them, they would perform better - but honestly i am very happy with them currently.
> 
> just a recommendation. use good marine grade plywood and NOT MDF or the like. even if you are going to truck bed coat or epoxy coat them. i live on the east coast and it does not last, the wood eventually starts swelling and rotting\mildew. i made a fiberglass base on the metal door skin, and then fiberglassed them out to be just below the door card, and it looks bone stock.


Just checked out the build log, very nice. I had planned on using birch ply (it's what I have laying around) and coating it, but maybe I'll pick up something different. May prove worthwhile to invest in a board of PVC, since I need to do my tweeters/A pillars as well.

Unfortunately, just from looking at them, I don't think I'll be able to fit them behind the stock door card. Haven't really looked to hard though, and not too sure what I'll do with the door if I need to cut the panel. Haven't really gotten that far yet. This will be a slow build, and I'm just gathering parts right now, since I don't have any spare time to work on this.


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

Jealous!
Had a set but sold them before gettihg a chance to set them up properly. Were horribly underpowered and in a temp enclosure. Sold them and regret it


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

So, if you have not heard, Kevin has shut down Exodus. These drivers were on sale for $50 a piece last week as a going out of business sale. I picked up an extra pair. 

As of now, the website states full price again. This may either mean he is not ready to ship out more, or they are completely sold out. I emailed him a few minutes ago for a stock status, but these drivers are no longer in production.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Sbcrbd


----------

